# What are the dutties of a Super Moderator?



## 50galkid (Mar 17, 2012)

I always see them around i can tell that Super Moderator is a great title and everyone respects them like i do im just wondering what their duty is


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Any and all moderators here have the same role, we just basically moderate the forum. 

We try to ensure the forum rules are followed in all posts. We have post/thread editing capabilities if needed. We get rid of spam when we see it or it is reported.

Most of us have our regular "haunts" (specific sections of the forum) that we "patrol" as we're contributing advice when and where we can.

Byron.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

We just try to help keep the peace and facilitate the fair exchange of knowledge.. 
More often than not, it's moving topics to the forums they belong in.... 

It's a lot more work than it sounds.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

redchigh said:


> It's a lot more work than it sounds.


Ah but the pay and benefits make it all worth while... ;-)


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

...:smash: 
:rofl:










:gossip::gossip::gossip::gossip:


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Yea, if only...


----------



## Stormfish (Apr 30, 2012)

One of my bff's is a moderator on a motorcycle forum. His primary role seems to be _"caging the monkeys."_ LOL!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Being awesome and saving the planet from the brink of annihilation. 



A fish or two might be saved in the process.


----------



## rhymon78 (Mar 17, 2012)

Super Moderators we salute you!:notworthy::thankyou:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

LOL. I usually eat a lot of spam for breakfast. 27 pieces of it this morning to be exact


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Romad get off the spam switch to scrapple, Then you might become an ultra-super moderator actually kudos for all your work!!!!!


----------



## LADY K (Jul 28, 2012)

thanks to all the super moderators for making this such a great forum.:thankyou:


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

efg321 said:


> Romad get off the spam switch to scrapple, Then you might become an ultra-super moderator actually kudos for all your work!!!!!


Ha ha ha  Well as soon as spammers start "scrappling" us instead, I'll make the switch.


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

Romad said:


> Ha ha ha  Well as soon as spammers start "scrappling" us instead, I'll make the switch.


 keep up the diligence! but stay away from the "how high ......" thread please!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

They are also SUPER knowledgeable and SUPER helpful! That is the reason I bug them when something goes wrong with my tank or I can't figure out what to buy (like lightbulbs)! How many PMs do you thing I've sent you Byron? I'm surprised that you haven't blocked me yet! :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

efg321 said:


> keep up the diligence! but stay away from the "how high ......" thread please!


 
LOL - I try to keep away from that one but sometimes the temptation is just too much ;-)


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Romad said:


> LOL. I usually eat a lot of spam for breakfast. 27 pieces of it this morning to be exact


Lol


----------



## Bacon Is Good (Jun 30, 2012)

Mikaila31 said:


> Being awesome and saving the planet from the brink of annihilation...


I am supprised I have not been invited to be a mod yet... jkjk


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

efg321 said:


> keep up the diligence! but stay away from the "how high ......" thread please!


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

very mean  and I only wanted a little mercy!


----------



## royal (Jan 23, 2013)

efg321 said:


> very mean  and I only wanted a little mercy!



Lololollololol! :bluelaugh:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice compliments, guys. We have a great team of moderators here and we also have some pretty cool members. Thanks to you guys for helping to make this the awesome forum that it is. And yes, Romad eats a LOT of spam. Lol


----------

